# Thyroid uptake and scan



## Lissamay (Aug 29, 2010)

I saw the doctor and he noticed that I have a goiter with nodules that he could feel on both sides of my thyroid.I had a thyroid uptake scan that showed no "hot" or "cold" nodules but my uptake levels were elevated after 6 hours 25.2%(normal 3-16%)and 24 hours mine was 38.8%(normal is 6%-24%) My TSH was 0.60( normal is 0.34-4.62) last week but my TSH has been as low as 0.01 a year ago. I am waiting on my Dr to talk with the endocrinologist about how to proceed. My question is with the elevated uptake is it possible that I have Graves disease? I have a strong family history of hyperthyroidism but I'm not aware of anyone with graves in my family.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lissamay said:


> I saw the doctor and he noticed that I have a goiter with nodules that he could feel on both sides of my thyroid.I had a thyroid uptake scan that showed no "hot" or "cold" nodules but my uptake levels were elevated after 6 hours 25.2%(normal 3-16%)and 24 hours mine was 38.8%(normal is 6%-24%) My TSH was 0.60( normal is 0.34-4.62) last week but my TSH has been as low as 0.01 a year ago. I am waiting on my Dr to talk with the endocrinologist about how to proceed. My question is with the elevated uptake is it possible that I have Graves disease? I have a strong family history of hyperthyroidism but I'm not aware of anyone with graves in my family.


It appears you have hyperthyroid. Graves' has clinical criteria of exophthalmos, goiter, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves.

If you have the above, then you are considered to have Graves' and I sincerely hope not.

It would be good to get a "baseline" of TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) which is the antibody usually responsible for hyperthyroid. Cancer also causes hyperthyroid so be sure to talk to the doc about this.

Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------

